

I'm Homeless and This Is Why I Have an iPad - greyman
http://gizmodo.com/5661472/im-homeless-and-this-is-why-i-have-an-ipad

======
naner
_I am homeless by choice, I gave away and sold all my belongings in Los
Angeles and moved to Paris._

That is really all you need to know. This guy is a techno-moocher, a vagabond,
who works odd jobs to earn cash and is a "writer".

------
zeemonkee
An insult to real homeless people.

